# The British and Irish Lions edge thriller in Brisbane



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the British and Irish Lions rugby team has had mixed fortunes since landing in Australia just a few weeks ago, today saw the first of three massive tests against the Australian Wallabies. Experts had predicted a very close game, some believing the British and Irish Lions will edge the series while others thinking that [...]

Click to read the full news article: The British and Irish Lions edge thriller in Brisbane...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

